# How to Disarm Gunman Using 4-Step Method



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

How to Disarm Gunman Using 4-Step Method | UNDER THE GUN - YouTube

Also: Uppercut Secret - Knock Someone Out With One Punch 
Uppercut Secret - Knock Someone Out With One Punch - YouTube


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I am of the "use a gun/knife/rock/big stick" school of thinking. I do it for America and The American Way.:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> How to Disarm Gunman Using 4-Step Method | UNDER THE GUN - YouTube
> 
> Also: Uppercut Secret - Knock Someone Out With One Punch
> Uppercut Secret - Knock Someone Out With One Punch - YouTube


The disarm is going the wrong way in above video.
The rotation of the gun will stay strong vs opposite rotation, try it out with your own gun.

Another point is , you are bringing the persons loose arm/fist/knees into a potential striking position against you.

He did file down the trigger guard, but that trigger guard might not break the perps finger, it could keep the gun in his possession.

If you push the arm opposite of what the video shows ,you will have eliminated all his arm strength holding the gun by eliminating his bicep muscles, potential use of his arm/fist/legs.
IMO 
BTW, I WOULD first hand over my wallet, unless you knew he was gonna shoot you. Or it equaled taking candy from a baby. :smt023


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Isn't it remarkable how, in all these vids, the bad guy just stands passively while being forcefully disarmed. 

I'm thinking If you train this way you're likely in for a big surprise when you try this on someone who really doesn't wanna give up their weapon......

Just sayin......


----------

